# Looking for fishing partner



## Bolivar-Rick1 (Jan 20, 2009)

New guy to this forum! I live in Beaumont Tx! ..I'm from Bolivar/Crystal beach..Anyway I'm looking for someone to go fishing with..Looking to do some Surf fishing around High Island/Sabine area..I dont have a boat because of Ike but will share gas,bait,beer! I have off work for 2 weeks so PM me if interested,Thank's 

Bolivar-Rick


----------



## wdoakes44 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Fishing Buddy*

Hey,

I live in Houston and have a boat. Interested in finding some new spots and learning how to use artificials.
Send me a shout out if you're still available


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Rick, you should update your title to "Looking for fishing partner with boat". lol. I live in the Beaumont area as well and always like to meet new fishing buds but have no boat right now.


----------

